# [Wet Thumb Forum]-10g Journal



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Layout
http://members.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/091903/10g.jpg

091503 (Fishing line is temp)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Layout
http://members.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/091903/10g.jpg

091503 (Fishing line is temp)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

092503


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

100103 (contrast brightness etc is off...playing with manual settings on the camera)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

It looks to be coming along very nicely.  Your foreground has filled in very well.

George

5.5: mid-tech and maintenance, 29: high-tech, mid maintenance, 45 high: low-tech, low maintenance.

More complete tank specs in profile


----------



## ckhv420 (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Gomer,
The layout looks very promising. That's a gorgeous piece of wood you have. I notice you have c. parva on your list. Have you ever been sucessful with it? I'm looking forward to see the tank matures.
Cheers
ckhv240


----------

